# Gotta give it up



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Indiana is much better than I gave them credit for at the begining of the season. Can the team keep it up or is it just a good start?


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

they are for real


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Indiana is much better than I gave them credit for at the begining of the season. Can the team keep it up or is it just a good start?


Have you seen the teams they have beaten?

So far the reason Indy is winning has been Brad Miller and Jermaine O'Neal down low. Brad is good and all, but he hasn't really played against any fierce interior players yet. I think he will stuggle against his next few opponents. Gadzuric will run him up and down the floor, Pat Burke will bother him with pure hustle, Ben Wallace and Okur will shut him down (obviously), Brendan Haywood will be a tough match-up, and he gets a fired up Olowokandi to close out the month. We will see how the Pacers look after that little stretch.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Gotta give it up*



> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> Have you seen the teams they have beaten?
> 
> So far the reason Indy is winning has been Brad Miller and Jermaine O'Neal down low. Brad is good and all, but he hasn't really played against any fierce interior players yet. I think he will stuggle against his next few opponents. Gadzuric will run him up and down the floor, Pat Burke will bother him with pure hustle, Ben Wallace and Okur will shut him down (obviously), Brendan Haywood will be a tough match-up, and he gets a fired up Olowokandi to close out the month. We will see how the Pacers look after that little stretch.


i thought you were kidding here until i read a little further. you're right in that miller and o'neal have been a big reason for the pacer's success. i don't really see this lineup slowing them down all that much though. gadzuric? are you kidding me? i know he's been playing decent ball but miller and oneal should dominate against the buck's frontcourt. same goes for orlando of course. wallace and the detroit defense might cause some problems but i don't think that okur and rebraca are too much for miller to handle. haywood hasn't been playing too well of late but he's still a big athletic body along with the other washington studs- this one is pretty close but i'd still give the edge to the pacers. i see the clipps being the only true frontcourt test for the pacers of all these teams. not saying that they will dominate every game, i just think that this stretch shouldn't be ranked as a difficult one for miller and oneal. they have many more difficult matchups ahead of them.
you're right though, we should have a better idea where the pacers (and their frontcourt) stand after november. then again, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gadzuric? Pat Burke? Miller is rated as a top 3 center in the league and your comparing him to guys like this? Miller and O'neal are a top frontcourt tandem. The only trouble they will have is with one of the other top 3 front courts, the Clippers. The other teams you mentioned will be steamrolled like all the others. Face it, the Pacers are doing great this year, it can not be denied.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

the thing about brad miller is he's got an all-around game. he is solid down low and if faced with an excellent shot blocker, he will force the guy outside because brad can bust those 17-19 foot jumpers as well as any big man in the league. he makes those guys respect his touch. that really helps open things up for guys like jermaine oneal.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Gadzuric? Pat Burke? Miller is rated as a top 3 center in the league and your comparing him to guys like this? Miller and O'neal are a top frontcourt tandem. The only trouble they will have is with one of the other top 3 front courts, the Clippers. The other teams you mentioned will be steamrolled like all the others. Face it, the Pacers are doing great this year, it can not be denied.


Gadzuric is a good running big man. Regardless of where Brad Miller stands as compared to all the centers in the league, he has had trouble his whole career defending quicker players. Gadzuric is going to get punished by him down low, but will run him down on the other end. I am saying he is a very challenging match-up for Brad, nothing more.

Pat Burke is a rookie. Do you know what he can do? Have you even seen him play this year? The guy has a motor that never quits. He is a tough match-up for ANY CENTER in this league outside of Shaq.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

against these teams, the pacers have an advantage inside. it will be mcgrady and hill winning the game ( if that's the case) not pat burke. these "big men" are role-players and will make an impact. however, they will not be the players that beat the pacers IMO. like i said before, there are much better frontcourts waiting for the pacers.


----------



## indypacerfan (Sep 7, 2002)

its about time the pacers showed up. just wait til reggie comes back


----------



## The Informer (Nov 16, 2002)

IMO the Pacers have the deepest frontcourt in the league. 

Jermaine O'Neal, Brad Miller(2nd best center in the league), Al Harrington, Ron Artest(though he is playing 2 guard very nice while Reggie is out), Jonathan Bender, Jeff Foster. 

Name a team with a better frontcourt.


----------



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> Gadzuric is a good running big man. Regardless of where Brad Miller stands as compared to all the centers in the league, he has had trouble his whole career defending quicker players. Gadzuric is going to get punished by him down low, but will run him down on the other end. I am saying he is a very challenging match-up for Brad, nothing more.


here.. look at what Gadzuric has done with the game with the Pacers..

http://www.nba.com/games/20021115/MILIND/boxscore.html 

he doesn't stand a chance against the frontline of the Pacers..:laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoopburners</b>!
> here.. look at what Gadzuric has done with the game with the Pacers..
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20021115/MILIND/boxscore.html
> ...


He held Brad Miller to 10 and 11... pretty decent for a rookie. Other than that, I am sure he kept the offense moving in order for some dribble drives to score and some to kick out or the Bucks wouldn't have put up 100. Good game by Gadzuric. He knows his role.


----------



## Marvin Harrison (Nov 12, 2002)

Pacers schedule hasn't been that easy. Houston's above average, Minnesota's above average (beat them twice), Bucks are around average, then the rest. Besides, it's not like they're barely squeeking by these teams, if they would quit letting teams back into games they could be winning by an average of 15-20 points a game easily.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No Rollwithem, Gadzuric was a nonfactor. Come on, get real.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Pacers are for reals!! They've always had the potential and players to become successful. Give much credit to Miller and JO for holding it down in the middle and Ron-Ron for his overall game. Regardless of their schedule, they still play impressive and strong to contend. The youthful Pacers are on the rise and this shouldn't be a surprise to any of us, but more of what was expected. They'll put a fight against the other Eastern powers, they have the size, athleticism & flexability to match up against any team.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I have to give it up too. I didn't think they would be this good. Albeit that it's only around 10 games into the season they have looked very impressive so far. I thought next year would be your coming out year but it seems like you guys couldn't wait for that. What really impresses me is your team depth and how you guys players can play so many different positions. I also have to admit that I didn't have faith in my man Zeke as head coach, but he is proving me and that ESPN coaches ranking wrong also. I'm looking forward to the game coming up against you guys, we should be fired up to play, so get ready for a game.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh yeah, did any of you Indy fans see the quote on the team page on ESPN about Darius Miles wanting to play for y'all?? If not it was along the lines of: Come get him, he wants to play with y'all, zeke has them playing like the bad boys. What do you guys make of this and do you want him on your team or do you already have enough talent?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well we can't have him for nothing... and adding him without giving up Bender or Al, which I'm sure the Cavs would want in return... all we'll do is ruin the chemistry.

However, I wouldn't mind us grabbing him when Miles' contract expires either at the end of this year or next.


----------

